# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  ΑΠΡΟΣΔΟΚΗΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ: Επιβατηγα σε μικρα Ελληνικα λιμανια [Small Greek ports]

## Nicholas Peppas

Σε προσφατο μου θεμα για το προπολεμικο πλοιο _Φωκις_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76534 ο φιλος _Appia_1978_ εγραψε



> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Nicholas Peppas*  
> _Και στις 17 Ιουλιου 1930, το Φωκις σταματουσε και στις Φρικες_
> 
> Καταπληκτικό εύρημα! Πρέπει να είναι μια από τις πρώτες ακτοπλοϊκές αναφορές του όμορφου αυτού χωριού :grin:


Και αυτο το μικρο μηνυμα και σχολιο για τις Φρικες με εκανε να ανοιξω το σεντουκι μου και να βγαλω μιια σειρα απο μικρα αρθρα που ειχα γραψει τον Απριλιο για τα απιθανα λιμανια που επισκεπτοντουσαν τα παλια μας επιβατηγα προ του πολεμου... 

Τοτε ειχα σκεφτει οτι δεν θα υπηρχε ενδιαφερον γι' αυτο το θεμα, αλλα τωρα κατι μου λεει οτι μαλλον υπαρχει...

Βλεπετε, ο λαμπρος σημαιοφορος της παρελασης μας, ο _Roi Baudoin_ μας εχει συναρπασει και μας εχει βαλει σε δρομο οπου ολα εκτιμουνται για την παλια Ελληνικη ναυτιλια. Μαζι του και οι αξιοι παραστατες του, ο _gtogias_ με την φωτογραφικη του μηχανη και ο _Appia 1978_  με σπουδαια βιβλια κατω απο την μασχαλη του μαζι με τον ακουραστο _Τοξοτη_  που τρεχει να προσθεσει αγνωστα στοιχεια, ενω ο _rocinante_ χειροκροτει και βεβαιωνεται οτι θα χειροκροτησουν και αλλοι και ο _Ellinis_ προσεχει μηπως και οι σειρες δεν ειναι ισιες.

Σκεφτικα να βαλω ενα καλο τιτλο σ' αυτο το νοσταλγικο θεμα, ετσι σαν ποιημα του Κωστα Καρυωτακη η της αγαπημενης του της  Μαριας Πολυδουρη...  Ιδου λοιπον οι

*ΑΠΡΟΣΔΟΚΗΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ  (UNEXPECTED ENCOUNTERS)

Μικρα  Ελληνικα λιμανια και Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια
*
Και για να τις κανω πιο ενδιαφερουσες παρρουσιαζω τα λιμανια αυτα *οπως παρουσιαζονται στην Εγκυκλοπαιδεια του Ελευθερουδακη του 1930*, εγκυκλοπαιδεια απο την οποιαν (μαζι με τον *Ηλιο* και τον _Πυρσο_ − ο *Παπυρος* ηλθε αργοτερα) εγω και πολλοι της ηλικιας μου εμαθαν την Ελλαδα. 

Συνολικα 62 αρθρα για πολεις, πολιχνες και χωρια απο τον Κοντια Λημνου στο Λιτοχωρο, απο την Σαλαωρα του Αμβρακικου στον Αλμυρο Μαγνησιας, και απο την Ερατεινη Δωριδος στην Ελια Επιδαυρου Λιμηρας..

Οπως λενε οι αγγλοσαξωνες...  *Enjoy!*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Λογγα Πυλιας*

_Εδρα κοινοτητος του πρωην δημου Αιπειας της επαρχιας Πυλιας του νομου Μεσσηνιας. Απεχει 3 1/2 ωρας απο Πεταλιδιου, 3 1/2 ωρας απο Πυλου και επταωρον απο Καλαμων, ου μακραν της παραλιας του Μεσσηνιακου κολπου κια μεταξυ Κορωνης και Πεταλιδιου. Εχει ταχυδρομειον και τηλεφωνειον, δημοτικον σχολειον και 1293 κατοικους (1928 )_
*Απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη του 1930*

Εδω πλοιο της *Ατμοπλοιας Γουδη* σταματα στην *Λογγα* την εβδομαδα της 15ης Οκτωβριου 1908, λιγο μετα την Μεσσηνη και πριν απο την Μεθωνη, σε ενα κλασσικο περιπλου της Πελοπονησσου της εποχης εκεινης!

19081015 Logga.jpg

Εδω το *Ελλας* του Γουδη που εκανε το δρομολογιο...  Φτιαγμενο στου Palmers στο Jarrow της Σκωτιας τον Φεβρουαριο 1868, ειχε 170 τοννους

Ellas.jpg

Ιδου και η παραλια *Λογγα* σημερα

Logga.jpg

Aipeia.jpgLogga2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Νεα Μιτζελα (Αμαλιαπολις) Αλμυρου Μαγνησιας*

Εδρα ομωνυμου κοινοτητος εν τη επαρχια Αλμυρου, κοινως *Νεα Μιτζελα*, κειμενη παρα την ΝΔ γωνιαν του Παγασητικου κολπου, οπου η παραλια σχηματιζει μικραν γλωσσοειδη χερσονησον. Ωνομασθη ουτω προς τιμην της βασιλισσης Αμαλιας. Οι κατοικοι (763) ησχολουντο αλλοτε κυριως με την ναυτιλιαν, νυν δε εις την γεωργιαν, μονου προιοντος του τοπου οντος του ελαιου (100−200 χιλιαδες οκαδες)
*Απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη του 1930*


Εδω πλοιο της _Ατμοπλοιας Γιαλουση_ σταματα στην Νεα Μιτζελα την εβδομαδα της 28ης Απριλιου 1881!

18810428 Nea Mizela.jpg

Μια ιστορικη καρτ ποσταλ της Νεας Μιτζελας απο τις αρχες του αιωνος, και μετα μια πιο προσφατη φωτογραφια απο το 1956...

Amaliapolis0.jpg
Mitzela.jpg

Και η Αμαλιαπολις σημερα

Mitzela2.jpgAmaliapolis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Πλυτρα Επιδαυρου Λιμηρας Λακωνιας_

Χωριον της κοινοτητος Παπαδιανικων, της επαρχιας Επιδαυρου Λιμηρας, του νομου Λακωνιας, επι του ομωνυμου κολπισκου σχηματιζομενου εν τω Ανατολικω μυχω του Λακωνικου κολπου. Κατοικοι 51
*Απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη του 1930*

Εδω το πλοιο *Νικολαος* της _Ατμοπλοιας Κατρακη_ πλευριζει στον μικρο μωλο της *Πλυτρας* στις 28 Αυγουστου 1908. Επισης η _εταιρεια Δαμουλακη_ ειχε δρομολογια στο ιδιο λιμανι στις 11 Αυγουστου 1916

Plytra.jpg

Το *Νικολαος* ηταν πλοιου του 1873 και ειχε 504 τοννους. Φτιαχτηκε σαν *Alexander Pirie* στο ναυπηγιο του A. Hall στο Aberdeen της Σκωτιας και ειχε μηκος 56.2 μετρων και πλατος 8.7 μετρων. Εκανε 12 κομβους. Αργοτερα εγινε το *Νικολαος Κ* και τελειωσε την καριερα του σαν το *Ταιναρον.* Το 1934 διαλυθηκε στην Σπετσια της Ιταλιας

Aberdeen Co 1880.jpg

Εδω η *Πλυτρα* στα 1970 με το παλιο της καραβοστασι στο βαθος 

Plytra 1970s.JPG

Και μετα ο σημερινος μωλος της *Πλυτρας

*Plutra now.jpgPlytra map.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Γραμματικον Αττικης*

Χωριον εν τη επαρχια Αττικης, του νομου Αττικης και Βοιωτιας, βορειως του Μαραθωνος, εδρα ομωνυμου κοινοτητος. Παραγωγη ελαιου. Εγγυς του χωριου ευρισκεται μεταλλειον σιδηρου υπο εκμεταλλευσιν, οπερ συνδεει στενη σιδηροδρομικη γραμμη προς την αποβαθραν της Ραμνουντος. Η κοινοτης περιλαμβανουσα και το χωριον Ανω Σουλι, εχει 1042 κατοικους (1928 ).
*Απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη του 1930

* Η ιστορια της ακτοπλοικης γραμμης για το *Γραμματικο Αττικης* ειναι κατι που εχει λεχθει σ' αυτες τις στηλες ξανα και ξανα τους τελευταιους μηνες απο τοτε που ανακαλυψαμε τα δρομολογια του πρωτου *Αετου* του 1908.... http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=10  και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/newrepl...reply&p=249147  Πως ηταν δυνατον να πηγαινει επιβατηγο απο την Ραφηνα στα Στυρα και Αλιβερι πλευριζοντας επισης και σε τρια λιμανια που δεν ειχαν αλλη επιβατικη κινηση, το Γραμματικο, την Αμαρυνθο και τον Ωρωπο; 

Θα βρητε πολλα στοιχεια αλλου. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...37&postcount=2 και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...39&postcount=3  Προς το παρον ας θαυμασουμε τα δρομολογια του περιφημου *Αετου* του 1908, σε διαφημιση της 4ης Ιουλιου 1908!

19080704 Grammatiko.jpg

Και βεβαια, η αλλη ερωτηση ειναι, που ακριβως πλευριζε το πλοιο στο Γραμματικο; Καπου σε καμμια αποβαθρα του Ραμνουντος; Στο σημερινο Σεσι; Στην Αγια Μαρινα; Ποιος ξερει...  Δεν βρηκα ποτε μου αλλη αναφορα σε τετοιο δρομολογιο...

Εδω πιο προσφατη φωτογραφια της Μαρινας του Γραμματικου.

Marina Grammaikou 0.jpgGrammatiko.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μουτσουνα Ναξου*

Παραλιον χωριον της κοινοτητος Απειρανθου της νησου Ναξου. Κατοικοι 65.
*Απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη του 1930*

Μαλιστα, ακομη και η *Μουτσουνα*, το επινειο της Απειρανθου,  ειχε επιβατηγα πλοια που ερχουντουσαν κατ' ευθειαν απο τον Πειραια! Εδω το πλοιο *Μηλος* της ΕΚΤΕΛ στις 5 Ιουνιου 1934 κανει το δρομολογιο Πειραιευς, Συρος, Παρος, Ναξος, Απολλων, Μουτσουνα, Κουφονησια, κλπ, κλπ  

Milosb.jpg

Ποιο ηταν το *Μηλος;*  Φυσικα *το πρωτο Μοσχανθη*!!!  Διαβαστε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...721#post209721  και ειδικα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...21&postcount=4


Δυο φωτογραφιες του *Μηλος

*Milos.jpg
Moschanthi.jpg

Και κατι προσφατο απο την *Μουτσουνα της Ναξου

*Moutsouna now.jpgMoutsouna.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική ιδέα για θέμα, Νικόλα!
Ειλικρινά, ρουφώ κάθε σου λέξη, γράμμα προς γράμμα.

----------


## Rocinante

Νικολα συγχαριτηρια για το θεμα που ανοιξες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Πλακα Λιτοχωρου Πιεριας_

*Λιτοχωρον*
Εδρα κοινοτητος της επαρχιας Πιεριας του νομου Θεσσαλονικης. Κειται κατα τας ανατολικας υπωρειας του Ολυμπου και ου μακραν της θαλασσης του Θερμαικου κολπου. παρα την σιδηροδρομικην γραμμην Πειραιως−Θεσσαλονικης. Κατοικοι 4602 (1928 ). Εχει ταχυδρομειον και τηλεγραφειον, αστυνομικον σταθμον, ημιγυμνασιον και δημοτικα σχολεια
*Απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη του 1930*

Μικρη σκαλα που χρησιμοποιηθηκε στην δεκαετια του 1920 για την συνδεση της Θεσσαλονικης με την Πιερια. Τα πλοια που το χρησιμοποιουσαν πρεπει να ηταν μικρα γιατι τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα δεν μπορουμε να τα βρουμε ουτε στον Lloyd Register.

Εδω το *Αταλαντη* κανει τα δρομολογια Χαλκιδικης αλλα επισης και ενα δρομολογιο Θεσσαλονικης−Κατερινης−*Λιτοχωρου*! Η ημερομηνια ειναι 31 Ιουλιου 1925!

19250731 Litohoron Katerini.jpg

Litohoron.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

7. Δαφνη Αγιου Ορους

Ορμος και συνοικισμος εν Αγιω Ορει εχων 38 κατοικους
*Απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη του 1930*


Την *Δαφνη,* το επινειον των Καρυων, πρωτευουσης του Αγιου Ορους, την επισκεπτοντουσαν πολλα επιβατηγα προπολεμικως, θαλεγα δυο, τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα. Αυτες ηταν τακτικες ακτοπλοικες γραμμες απο μεγαλες εταιρειες, συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του _Παλιου_ και του _Γιαννουλατο__υ__._ Φυσικα προσεγγιση επιβατηγων  στην Δαφνη σταματησε μετα τον πολεμο... Γιατι; 

Πρωτον λιγοτεροι μοναχοι, δευτερον καλυτερη επικοινωνια απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Ουρανουπολη (για την νοτια προσβαση και την Δαφνη) η την Ιερισσο (για την βορεια προσβαση στην Μεγαλη Λαυρα, Ιβηρων και αλλα μεγαλα μοναστηρια).  Νομιζω οτι ο σπουδαιοτερος λογος ηταν η αλλαγη των εκκλησιαστικων ενδιαφεροντων ... των Ελληνων...  Μετα τον πολεμο ειχαμε πολλοι λιγοτερους πολιτες (παρ' οτι αυξηθηκαν οι τουριστες) που ηθελαν να πανε στο Αγιον Ορος

Τα επιβατηγα για το Αγιον Ορος ανηκαν σε τρεις κατηγοριες:
1.  Μικροτερα πλοια (οπως η *Αταλαντη* η ο *Φριξος*) που εκτελουσαν τα δρομολογια Θεσσαλονικης, Χαλκιδικης, Δαφνης και Καβαλας

2. Κανονικα επιβατηγα της γραμμης που ερχοντουσαν απο τον Πειραια στον Βολο και Θεσσαλονικη και συνεχιζαν μεχρι την Καβαλα πριν κατεβουν στην Λημνο και πισω στον Πειραια

3. Πλοια που εκανα  την αγονο γραμμη το ΒΑ Αιγαιου. Bασικα Χιο, Μυτιληνη, Λημνο, Σαμοθρακη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Πορτο Λαγο, Καβαλα, Αγιο Ευστρατιο και (μερικες φορες) Σκυρο και Κυμη στην επιστροφη.

Εδω βλεπουμε τα δρομολογια της _Ανωνυμου Ελληνικης_ _Ε__ταιρειας Θαλασσιων Επιχειρησεων του Παλιου_ στις 21 Ιουνιου 1924 με το *Ελση* να κανει την αγονη γραμμη (ιδε αριθμο 3). 

AO.jpg

Το *Ελση*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ighlight=elsie   ναυπηγηθηκε το 1891 στην Ailsa στο Troon της Σκωτιας. Ειχε 1375 τοννους, 84.8 μετρα μηκος και 12.1 μετρα πλατος. Στην Ελλαδα ξεκινησε με την _Νεα Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια_ του McDowall  & Barbour, την Αχαικη του Murphy, την _Ατμοπλοια Παλιου_, την _Ατμοπλοια_ _Μ__π__αταφουνη_ και την _Ατμοπλοια  Γιαννη Τογια_. Βομβαρδiσθηκε και βυθιστηκε στις 29 Απριλιου 1941.
Elsie.jpg

Επισης εχουμε το παλιοτατο επιβατηγο *Πηνειος* να κανει το ιδιο δρομολογιο στις 18 Σεπτεμβριου 1924. Για το *Πηνειος* κοιταξτε εδω...   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=pinios  Ξεκινησε στον J. Thomson σαν το *Raven* το 1869. Ειχε 778 τοννους, 64 μετρα μηκος και 8.7 μετρα πλατος. Αγορασθηκε το 1884 απο την _Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια_ και εγινε το *Πηνειος*. Το 1903 αγορασθηκε (απο αναγκη) απο την _McDowall & Barbour_. Το 1905 περασε στην_ Κυκλαδκη Ατμοπλοια._ Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου το πηρε το Ελληνικο Ναυτικο οπου το _Πηνειος_ ειχε εξαιρετικη καριερα. Αγορασθηκε γυρω στο 1916 απο τον _Παλιο_. Το 1925 αγορασθηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Μπαταφουνη κ_αι ονομασθηκε *Θεμιστοκλης*...  Μετα αγοραστηκε απο τον _Τογια_ και ονομασθηκε _Καρυστος Τογια_!  Πηγε για διαλυση το 1933 σε ηλικια 64 ετων!


Στις 19 Φεβρουαριο 1925, το *Χιος* απαναλαμβανει το ιδιο δρομολογιο.  Το *Χιος*  (ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=spetsai)  ναυπηγηθηκε σαν *Portland* στο ναυπηγιο Steele τον Οκτωβριο του 1876. Ειχε 923 τοννους, 70.2 μετρα μηκος και 9 μετρα πλατος. Το 1882 αγορασθηκε απο την _Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια_ και ονομασθηκε *Χιος.* Περασε σταδιακα στην McDowall & Barbour και μετα, το 1906, στην εταιρεια *Ερμουπολεως*. Το 1916 περασε στον _Παλιο_. Αγορασθηκε το 1929 απο την _Σπετσιωτικη Ακτοπλοια_ και ονομαθηκε _Σπετσαι.
_Chios2.jpg

Τελος, στις 16 Ιουλιου 1925 εχουμε το _Σπετσαι_ να κανει το ιδιο ταξιδι. Ο φιλος _Ellinis_ μολις με πληροφορησε γι' αυτο. Ηταν αρχικα το Ολλανδικο *Amstelstroom* (1885−1906) και εγινε μετα το *Ειρηνη* του _Δημοκα_ (1906−07), το *Σπετσαι* του _Γουδη_ (1907−16 , οχι η γνωστη _"παπια του Γουδη"_) και του _Παλιου_ (1916−28 ) και το *Βολος* της _ΕΚΤΕΛ_ (1928−33, αρχικα αγορασμενο απο τον _Ριγγα_ (1928−29) ).  Ειχε 801 τοννους, αργοτερα 845.
Volos.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πρώτος και πάλι ο "δρομολογιοδίφης" Nicholas! Ερωτηση: Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος που βρίσκεται αυτό το λιμάνι "Δεδεαγάτς" που αναφέρεται σε κάποια από τα δρομολόγια; Φαίνεται ως προορισμός μεταξύ Καβάλας και Λήμνου...  :Confused: 

Θα δοκιμάσω και στο Internet...  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε καπετάν αντρέα, είναι το προηγούμενο όνομα της Αλεξανδρούπολης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρώτος και πάλι ο "δρομολογιοδίφης" Nicholas! Ερωτηση: Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος που βρίσκεται αυτό το λιμάνι "Δεδεαγάτς" που αναφέρεται σε κάποια από τα δρομολόγια; Φαίνεται ως προορισμός μεταξύ Καβάλας και Λήμνου... 
> 
> Θα δοκιμάσω και στο Internet...


Φιλε μου Ανδρεα. Ειναι το τουρκικο ονομα της Αλεξανδρουπολης.  Πραγματι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το Τουρκικο ονομα εχρησιμοποιειτο ακομη και το 1929!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Απίστευτο! Θα μου πείτε, όμως, ακόμα και σήμερα λέμε το λιμάνι της Ζέας Πασαλιμάνι, και το Μικρολίμανο Τουρκολίμανο...   :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Φιλε μου Ανδρεα. Ειναι το τουρκικο ονομα της Αλεξανδρουπολης. Πραγματι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το Τουρκικο ονομα εχρησιμοποιειτο ακομη και το 1929!


Φιλε Νικολα το ονομα Δεδεαγατς χρησιμοποιουνταν παραδοξως μεχρι προσφατα. Εαν ενθυμουμε καλα στην ταινια "Δεσποινις Διευθυντης" του 1964 η αξεχαστη Τζενη Καρεζη σε καποια στιγμη απειλει να στειλει τον Αλεκο Αλεξανδρακη στο Δεδεαγατς.
Sorry για το εκτος θεματος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε Νικολα το ονομα Δεδεαγατς χρησιμοποιουνταν παραδοξως μεχρι προσφατα. Εαν ενθυμουμε καλα στην ταινια "Δεσποινις Διευθυντης" του 1964 η αξεχαστη Τζενη Καρεζη σε καποια στιγμη απειλει να στειλει τον Αλεκο Αλεξανδρακη στο Δεδεαγατς.
> Sorry για το εκτος θεματος.


Και φυσικα ακομη λεμε Καρβασαρας αντι για Αμφιλοχια. Και πολλοι χρησιμοποιουν παλια Σλαυικα, αρβανιτικα και τουρκικα ονοματα καπου, καπου αντι για τα Ελληνικα τους ονοματα...  Κριεκουκι αντι για Ερυθρες, κλπ. κλπ 

Επειδη ξερω λιγα Τουρκικα, 0ελω να πω οτι οι Τουρκοι δεν λενε ποτε Θεσσαλονικη, παντα Σελανικ...  

Ουδεν σχολιον

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_8a.  Στομιο (Τσαγεζι) και Καριτσα Λαρισης_

Κοινοτης της επαρχιας Αγιας, του νομου Λαρισης. Κατοικοι 601 (1928 ). Κειται εις τας υπωρειας της Οσσης, ημισειαν ωραν απο του Πηνειου, επι της αριστερας οχθης αυτου. Εν Στομιω ευρισκονται αι υπο το παλαιον ονομα του χωριου γνωσται ιαματικαι πηγαι του Τσαγεζι. Τα υδατα των πηγων, χρησιμοποιουμενα κυριως προς ποσιν, ενδεικνυνται εις χλωρωσεις, αναιμιας, γενικας εξασθενησεις και εξαντλησεις του οργανισμου, καταρρους των εντερων, δυσπεψιας, δυσμηνορροιας, κλπ.  Η ετησια εξαγωγη του υδατος Τσαγεζι ανερχεται εις δεκαπεντε χιλιαδας φιαλων περιπου
*Απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη (1930)*

Οταν εγραψα για πρωτη φορα στην nautilia.gr για το _Τσαγεζι_ και "το λιμανι του" εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=tsayezi
 δυο φιλοι μου εστειλαν προσωπικα μηνυματα γιατι αναφερω ενα τοπο *που δεν ειχε ποτε* κανονικη συγκοινωνια με πλοια...  *Κι ομως ειχε!*

Αργοτερα ο καλος φιλος _Appia_1978_ με ρωτησε για την *Καριτσα* και τοτε απηντησα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=12 δινοντας μια ωραια πληροφορια απο τον _Γερμανικο Τουριστικο Οδηγο Baedeker_ του 1892 (εδω στην αγγλικη του εκδοση) που συμβουλευει:




> Συμβουλευουμε τους ταξειδιωτες που πανε για την Θεσσαλονικη να πανε με ζωο στο _Τσαγεζι_ (3 ωρες, σ.σ. : απο την Λαρισα), απο οπου υπαρχει συχνη επικοινωνια με την Θεσσαλονικη με καραβι.  Ο δρομος για την Θεσσαλονικη (2 1/2 ημερες) ειναι καπως μονοτονος και τα πανδοχεια ειναι κακα, ενω θα πρεπει να μνημονευσουμε οτι ο Ολυμπος ειναι πιο μεγαλοπρεπης οταν τον βλεπει κανεις απο την θαλασσα....
> Tsagezi Baedeker.jpg


Αυτα λοιπον για ολους μας που δεν εχουμε ιδεα πως γινοντουσαν τα ταξιδια προ 117 ετων!  Λαρισα−Θεσσαλονικη _εις 2 1/2 ημερας εις την  γηραιαν και ανατολικοφερνουσαν Οθωμανικην Αυτοκρατοριαν του 1892_...

Αλλα φυσικα, *Τσαγεζι−Θεσσαλονικη−Τσαγεζι* δεν ηταν αρκετο και ετσι οι φιλοι του nautilia.gr ζητησαν και αλλα δρομολογια, αλλες εξηγησεις γιατι το Τσαγεζι ηταν σπουδαιο...  

Ιδου λοιπον ολη η ιστορια.

Οταν ο ελληνικος στρατος μπηκε στον Βολο στις 5 Νοεμβριου 1881 και τον απελευθερωσε "ειρηνικως" οπως γραφουν οι εφημεριδες της εποχης εκεινης, βρηκε μια παραθαλασσια πολη 5908 κατοικων! Την επομενη ημερα εγινε και η απελευθερωσις της Λαρισης που ηταν η πρωτευουσα της Θεσσαλιας και ειχε περιπου 11000 κατοικους.  Ξαφνικα ο Βολος βρεθηκε σε καλυτερη θεση λογω του λιμανιου του. Η ακτοπλοικη γραμμη _Βολου, Αιδηψου, Στυλιδος, Λιμνης, Χαλκιδος, Πειραιως_ εγινε μια σπουδαια γραμμη επιβατηγων πλοιων, ενω απο την αλλη πλευρα υπηρχε η ανταποκριση μεχρι την Θεσσαλονικη.  Το 1889, μολις 8 χρονια μετα την απελευθερωση, ο Βολος ειχε 12000 κατοικους δηλαδη περισσοτερους απο διπλασιους, ενω η Λαρισα 17000.

Η Λαρισα επρεπε να συναγωνισθει τον Βολο. Και συναγωνισθηκε πρωτα με τον σιδηροδρομο αλλα και με καπως βελτιωμενη επιβατικη συγκοινωνια με το Περαια, συνηθως με μεγαλυτερα πλοια που πηγαιναν απο τον Περαια εξω απο την Ευβοια, κατ' ευθειαν στο *Τσαγεζι* και την Θεσσαλονικη!

Αλλα ας γυρισουμε σε ενα ωραιοτατο αρθρο που εγραψε ο _Appia 1978_ στο θεμα του Αυστριακου Lloyd  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64707 τον Μαιο 2009.  Μια απο τις γραμμες της σπουδαιας αυτης εταιρειας ηταν η Θεσσαλικη γραμμη:
−−−  Κωνσταντινουπολις, Θεσσαλονικη, *Καριτσα*, Βολος, Στυλις (και τελος!!!).
Καταλαβαινετε λοιπον ποιες ηταν οι σπουδαιες πολεις του 1854...  Θεσσαλονικη, Λαρισα, Βολος και Λαμια, οχι η Αθηνα!

Εδω φωτογραφια του 1899 του *Graf Wurmbrand* που εκανε αυτο το δρομολογιο μερικες φορες το 1898−1905 (ξεκινοντας απο την Τεργεστη και μετα στο Φιουμε, την Ζαρα, το Σπαλατο, Ραγουσα, Κατταρο, Κερκυρα, Πατρα, Πειραια, Βολο, *Στομιο/Καριτσα* και Θεσσαλονικη). Αυτο το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε στην Τεργεστη το 1895 και ηταν 952 τοννων. Ηταν αρκετα ταχυ (16 κομβοι) και εμεινε στην ακτοπλοια μεχρι το 1932 (σαν Citt&#224; di Zara). 

Graf Wurmbrand.jpg




> Η πρώτη επαφή του Αυστριακού Lloyd με την Ελλάδα, έγινε μόλις 2 χρόνια μετά την ίδρυσή του! Στις 16 Μαϊου του 1837, το πλοίο *Arciduca Lodovico* (1836, 310 t), εγκαταλείπει την Τεργέστη για την Κωνσταντινούπολη όπου και καταφθάνει μετά από μόλις 2 εβδομάδες, στις 30 Μαϊου! Το δρομολόγιο που ακολουθεί είναι Αγκώνα - Κέρκυρα - Πάτρα - Πιραιάς - Σύρος - Σμύρνη. Το δρομολόγιο είναι 2 φορές το μήνα.
> 
> Στις 10 Μαϊου του 1848 εγκαινιάζεται το απευθείας δρομολόγιο μεταξύ Τεργέστης και Αλεξανδρείας, με μοναδικό ενδιάμεσο σταθμό την Κέρκυρα. Πρώτο πλοίο στη γραμμή ήταν το *Italia* (1847, 730 t). 
> 
> Από το 1840 κιόλας, υπάρχει εβδομαδιαίο δρομολόγιο (Ionian Islands Express Line) μεταξύ Τεργέστης - Κέρκυρας - Παξών - Λευκάδος!!! Από το 1858 προστίθενται η Πρέβεζα και η Σαγιάδα.
> 
> Το 1853 αρχίζει η επονομαζόμενη Ελλαδίτικη γραμμή για Λουτράκι, μέσω Αγκώνας - Μπρίντιζι - Κέρκυρας - Αργοστολίου - Ζακύνθου - Πάτρας - Ιτέας.
> 
> Από το 1854 καθιερώνεται η λεγόμενη Αλβανική γραμμή, από την Τεργέστη μέσω διαφόρων Δαλματικών λιμανιών μέχρι τη Ζάκυνθο!
> ...


Επομενως το _Στομιον_ η *Τσαγεζι* και η μικρη *Καριτσα* διπλα του, μολις πεντε χιλιομετρα μακρυα, ηταν ενα και το αυτο λιμανι, το επινειον της Λαρισης.

Εδω βλεπουμε μια καρτ ποσταλ του *Τσαγεζι* πριν απο τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο

Tsayezi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_8b__.  Στομιο (Τσαγεζι) και Καριτσα Λαρισης_

Tο _Στομιον_ η *Τσαγεζι* και η μικρη *Καριτσα* διπλα του, μολις πεντε χιλιομετρα μακρυα, ηταν ενα και το αυτο λιμανι, το επινειον της Λαρισης.

Εδω παρουσιαζω ενα απο τα εβδομαδιαια δρομολογια της _Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας_ καθε Κυριακη βραδυ στις 8 την ανοιξη του 1887. Το δρομολογιο γινοταν ειτε απο το *Πηνειος* ειτε απο το *Βυζαντιον* και ηταν απο Πειραια για Λαυριο, Αλιβερι, Χαλκιδα, Λιμνη, Αταλαντη, Αιδηψο, Στυλιδα, Ωρεους, Αμαλιαπολη, Αλμυρο, Βολο, Σκιαθο, Σκοπελο, *Τσαγεζι* (*Στομιο)* και Θεσσαλονικη!!!

1887 Tsayezi.jpg

Για το *Πηνειος* κοιταξτε εδω...   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=pinios  Ξεκινησε στον J. Thomson σαν το *Raven* το 1869. Ειχε 778 τοννους, 64 μετρα μηκος και 8.7 μετρα πλατος. Αγορασθηκε το 1884 απο την _Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια_ και εγινε το *Πηνειος*. Το 1903 αγορασθηκε (απο αναγκη) απο την _McDowall & Barbour_. Το 1905 περασε στην_ Κυκλαδκη Ατμοπλοια._ Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου το πηρε το Ελληνικο Ναυτικο οπου το _Πηνειος_ ειχε εξαιρετικη καριερα. Αγορασθηκε γυρω στο 1916 απο τον _Παλιο_. Το 1925 αγορασθηκε απο την _Ατμοπλοια Μα_ν_ταφουνη κ_αι ονομασθηκε *Θεμιστοκλης*...  Μετα αγοραστηκε απο τον _Τογια_ και ονομασθηκε _Καρυστος Τογια_!  Πηγε για διαλυση το 1933 σε ηλικια 64 ετων!
Peneios.jpg

Αυτα τα πλοια συνεχισαν να πηγαινουν στο *Στομιο* (που λεγοταν *Τσαγεζι* μεχρι το 1927) μεχρι το τελος του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου, οποτε και σταματησαν. 

Εδω βλεπετε το *Τσαγεζι* σε φωτογραφια του περιφημου Βολιωτη φωτογραφου Στουρναρα.

Tsayezi1.jpg

Στο περιοδικο *Ελληνικο Πανοραμα* του Σεπτεμβριου 2002 http://www.elliniko-panorama.gr/issu...eId=24#fullart  γραφτηκε απο τον Θεοφιλο Μπασγιουρακη ενα ωραιο αρθρο για το *Τσαγεζι* και την περιοχη του. Αξιζει τον κοπο να το διαβασετε. Παραθετω εδω ενα κομματι σχετικα με την εξελiξη του *Τσαγεζι* απο την απελευθερωση του μεχρι το 1918.




> ......
> Η σύγχρονη ιστορία του *Στομίου* τοποθετείται αμέσως μετά τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, όταν οι οικογένειες των Καριτσιωτών που ασχολούνταν με την ναυτιλία, μη έχοντας πια οικονομικά συμφέροντα στην *Καρίτσα*, αποφάσισαν να χτίσουν τα σπίτια τους κοντά στη Σκάλα των καραβιών τους. Έτσι δημιουργήθηκε ένας νέος οικισμός, που η αρχική του ονομασία ήταν *Τσάγεζι*, που στα τουρκικά σημαίνει εκβολή ποταμού.
>  Τα πρώτα σπίτια του *Στομίου* χτίστηκαν στα 1868 και ανήκαν στις οικογένειες Καλογιάννη, Χαδούλη και Χαλιαμπάλια. Στα 1878 χτίστηκε η εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου που ανακαινίστηκε το Μάρτη του 1907.
>  Το Στόμιο απελευθερώθηκε από τους τούρκους, σύμφωνα με τα ενθυμήματα του Καριτσιώτη δάσκαλου Μανόλη Πίπιζα, στις 3 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1881, όταν ένα τάγμα ευζωνικό εισήλθε στο χωριό. Έτσι έληξε η μακρότατη περίοδος της τουρκοκρατίας, που διήρκεσε ακριβώς 500 χρόνια στην περιοχή (1381-1881).
> 
> 
>  Μετά την απελευθέρωση συστήθηκε για πρώτη φορά ο Δήμος Ευρυμενών, που είχε έδρα το Στόμιο και περιλάμβανε τα χωριά *Στόμιο* και *Καρίτσα*. *Οι κάτοικοι που ήταν ως επί το πλείστον ναυτικοί διέθεταν 23 ιστιοφόρα πλοιάρια με τα οποία εμπορεύονταν τα κυριότερα προϊόντα της περιοχής, σύκα, κουκούλια, καλαμπόκι και σταφύλια, εφοδίαζαν δε με καυσόξυλα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη*. Στα 1912 το Στόμιο διέθετε τελωνείο, ταχυδρομείο, τηλεγραφείο και μονοθέσιο Σχολείο. Στα 1892 καταργήθηκε ο Δήμος των Ευρυμενών και έδωσε τη θέση του στις κοινότητες του *Τσάγεζι*και της *Καρίτσας*, ενώ με τον πρόσφατο νόμο του Καποδίστρια ο Δήμος, περιλαμβανόντας  και  άλλους οικισμούς, διατήρησε το ίδιο ιστορικό όνομα.
> .......
> 
> ...


*Τσαγεζι και ελληνικη λογοτεχνια*

Ο φιλος μας _Roi Baudoin_ θα χαρει να ξαναθυμηθει οτι ο "Ζητιανος" του Ανδρεα Καρκαβιτσα διαδραματιζεται κοντα στο *Τσαγεζι*!
http://www.inout.gr/archive/index.php/t-27916.html

map.jpgStomion.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα παμπαλαια κιταπια μου του 1922 λενε οτι υπηρχαν *δυο Γαρδικια* στην Φθιωτιδα, το μεγαλο και πασιγνωστο *Γαρδικι Ομιλαιων* (πανω στα βουνα) και ενα αλλο...



> * Γαρδικι Κρεμαστης Λαρισης *:* Εδρα ομωνυμου κοινοτητος εν τη επαρχεια Φθιωτιδος, κειμενη προς ανατολας της Λαμιας, αλλοτε πρωτευουσα του δημου Κρεμαστης Λαρισης. Κατοικοι 1226 (1920). Η κοινοτης περιλαμβανει και το χωριον Μαχαλα**. Ειναι θερινη εδρα ειρηνοδικειου. Εχει ταχυδρομειον και τηλεγραφειον. Παραγωγη οινου και οπωρων. Πλησιον κεινται τα ερειπια της αρχαιας πολεως Κρεμαστης Λαρισης η *Πελασγιας*, ητις τω 302 π.Χ. εκυριευθη υπο Δημητριου του Πολιορκητου.


* Σημ. δικη μου: η σημερινη Πελασγια
** Σημ. δικη μου: ο σημερινος Κυπαρισσωνας

19081108%20Togias.jpg

Λοιπον το πλοιο *Αργολικος* πρεπει να επιανε στην σημερινη *Παραλια Πελασγιας* οταν επιανε στο "*Γαρδικι*"

http://www.pelasgia.gov.gr/index.php...165&Itemid=232




> _ Οι ονομασίες της Πελασγίας έχουν σχέση τόσο με την τοποθεσία της όσο και με τις εξελίξεις που διαδραματίστηκαν στον ευρύτερο χώρο της Ελλάδας .Στην μακραίωνη ιστορική διαδρομή της η Πελασγία εμφανίστηκε με διάφορα ονόματα όπως η Λάρισα η Πελασγία, Λάρισα η κρεμαστή, Γαρδίκι Κρεμαστής Λαρίσης και τελευταία Πελασγία._  
> _ Η ονομασία Λάρισα η Πελασγία που υπάρχει στην αρχαία εποχή έχει σχέση με τους πρώτους κατοίκους της Ελλάδας τους πελασγούς, που σύμφωνα με την παράδοση εγκαταστάθηκαν και στην περιοχή της Πελασγίας, αφού μετανάστευσαν από την κεντρική Θεσσαλία η την Αρκαδία. Πελασγική είναι και η λέξη Λάρισα που έχει τη σημασία του φρουρίου η της ακρόπολης._  
> _ Η άλλη αρχαία ονομασία της Κρεμαστή Λάρισα είναι γνωστή από πολλούς Έλληνες και Λατίνους συγγραφείς .Επειδή τα σπίτια της αρχαίας πόλης ήταν κτισμένα γύρω από την ακρόπολη και πάνω σε ύψωμα που σήμερα ονομάζετε κάστρο φαίνονταν από μακριά κυρίως σ' όσους έπλεαν στη θάλασσα του Μαλιακού κόλπου σαν να ήταν κρεμασμένα στο λόφο. Γι' αυτό ονομάστηκε κρεμαστή Λάρισα._  
> _ Η λέξη Γαρδίκι είναι σλαβική και σημαίνει <<μικρή πόλη>> η <<πέρασμα>>. Το όνομα Γαρδίκι κρεμαστής Λαρίσης το διατήρησε μέχρι στις 20 Οκτωβρίου 1926 που συνεδρίασε το κοινοτικό συμβούλιο με εισήγηση του Προέδρου Δημητρίου Ιωαν. χριστοπούλου και πήρε το όνομα Πελασγία που διατηρεί μέχρι σήμερα._
> _..........._
> _ο 1832 η Πελασγία απελευθερώνετε ολοκληρωτικά από τους τούρκους και από τότε αρχίζει μια νέα εποχή για την Πελασγία και η περιοχή αναπτύσσεται οικονομικά και κοινωνικά.Ο Δήμος Κρεμαστής Λαρίσης σχηματίστηκε το 1836. Το Δήμο αποτελούσαν το ΓΑΡΔΙΚΙ (πρωτεύουσα) και τα χωριά ¶γναντη, Αχλάδι, Μαχαλάς (Κυπαρισσώνας), Μύλος (Μύλοι), Ράχες, Σουβάλα (Βαθύκοιλο). Το 1840 προστέθηκε η Βλύχα (Γλύφα) και το Βελέσι (Καμαρόβρυση). Ο Δήμος Κρεμαστής Λαρίσης λειτούργησε σαν Δήμος μέχρι το 1912, οπότε γίνεται κοινότητα. Το Αχλάδι, οι Ράχες και οι Μύλοι αποσπάστηκαν. Η Γλύφα και η Σουβάλα αποσπάστηκαν το 1919 και αποτέλεσαν κοινότητα με το όνομα Σουβάλα (μετονομάστηκε σε Βαθύκοιλο το 1927). Η Γλύφα αποσπάστηκε από το Βαθύκοιλο και αναγνωρίστηκε κοινότητα το 1929._


http://www.pelasgia.gov.gr/index.php...143&Itemid=195

*Πελασγια

*Pelasgia.jpg


*Παραλια Πελασγιας* 

Paralia Pelasgias.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα ησυχο χωριο την νοτιοανατολικης Λακωνιας, μολις 17 χιλιομετρα απο τα Βατικα (Νεαπολη) τωρα που υπαρχουν καλοι δρομοι, αλλα μια 10ρια ωρες μακρυα πριν απο τον πολεμο, το χωριο *Βελανιδια* (που στις αρχες του περασμενου αιωνος ηταν γνωστο ως η Βελανιδια και οχι τα Βελανιδια (!) δεν μου φαινεται να εχει χρησιμοποιηθει σαν σκαλα στην αγονη γραμμη Λακωνιας, εκτος απο ενα καλοκαιρι! Το 1965!

Το *Αρκαδια* εκανε κατι απιθανα ταξιδια σε αγονες γραμμες στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 1960.

Εδω δυο δρομολογια απο την εβδομαδα της *14ης Αυγουστου 1965*. Μαζι τους ενας χαρτης που παρουσιαζουν το δρομολογιο για Βελανιδια.  Ειναι απο ενα Τουριστικο Οδικο Χαρτη της Ελλαδος της BP του 1960...

19650814 Arcadia.jpg

Arcadia.jpg

Arcadia map2.jpg

Διαβαστε ενα ωραιοτατο και πληρεστατο αρθρο για τα Βελανιδια Βοιων και τους ναυτικους τους εδω

http://www.myrtidiotissa.gr/index_fi...exakis2006.htm


Παραθετω εδω ωρισμενα ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεια απο το αρθρο





> Συνήθως ακολουθούσαν το δρομολόγιο από τη παραλία της Ανατολικής Πελοποννήσου, ξεκινώντας _από το λιμάνι  των Βελανιδιών στον ¶γιο Παύλο, περνώντας από τον Γέρακα, το Κυπαρίσσι, το Λεωνίδιο (Κυνουρία), το Ναύπλιο, τις Σπέτσες και εάν είχαν αρκετό εμπόρευμα, έφθαναν ως τον Πειραιά και τη Χαλκιδα_.
> 
> Από τον Πειραιά έπαιρναν αποικιακά και τα έφερναν στα Βάτικα. Μετέφεραν ακόμη τσουκάλια από τη Σίφνο και κρασιά από τη Σαντορίνη. Υλικό εξ άλλου απαραίτητο για τις οικοδομές, τεράστια δοκάρια για τα πατώματα και τις στέγες  ή βόλια (πέτρες) μύλων και λιοτριβείων, μεταφέρονταν με αυτό το τρόπο. Συχνά μάλιστα τα πλοία αυτά μετέφεραν και επιβάτες. Έχουμε όμως και πληροφορίες ότι και ξένα μικρότερα ή μεγαλύτερα σκάφη (μπρίκια, σκούνες) αγκυροβολούσαν στη παράλια των βελανιδιών, και ξεφόρτωναν εμπορεύματα στο χωριό, το οποίο έπαιζε για ορισμένα χρόνια πριν από την ανάπτυξη της Νεαπόλεως και ρόλο κέντρου αγοράς και εφοδιασμού για τα γύρω γειτονικά χωριά των Βατίκων.
> 
> Την περίοδο εκείνη, πριν από το 1950, δεν είχε γενικευτεί η μεταφορά με φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα. Έτσι, στην νησιωτική και θαλασσινή Ελλάδα οι μεταφορές γίνονταν κυρίως μέσω των "θαλασσίων οδών". _Με τη κατασκευή όμως του οδικού δικτύου και τη γενίκευση της χρήσης των φορτηγών αυτοκινήτων (αρχικά μικρότερων κατόπιν μεγαλύτερων), τη μείωση του κόστους των ναύλων, η μεταφορά με τα εμποροκάϊκα έγινε ασύμφορη, περιορίστηκε και τέλος έπαυσε._ Αυτό συνέβη μετά το 1950. _άλλωστε ο δρόμος Νεαπόλεως – Βελανιδιών διανοίχτηκε το 1958−1959,_ενώ η ασφαλτόστρωση έγινε πριν από μερικά χρόνια. Τότε,  _για να πάνε στο λιμεναρχείο στη Νεάπολη_  για τα χαρτιά ή για ένα κιλό μαρίδες (οι τράτες δούλευαν μόνο στη Νεάπολη, όπου υπήρχε μεγαλύτερη αγορά), έπρεπε να περπατησουν.
> 
> Η μετέπειτα εξέλιξη έχει σχέση σε πρώτο στάδιο με τον εθνικό καταμερισμό της εργασίας και σε δεύτερο με τον παγκόσμιο ή διεθνή καταμερισμό της. Οι Βελανιδιώτες δεν ασχολήθηκαν περισσότερο με τις ναυτικές μεταφορές, καθώς στο μερίδιο αυτό της οικονομίας είχαν κυριαρχήσει ήδη από το 1830 με μεγάλα σκάφη πολλών τόνων (βΆ κλάσης) οι ναυτικές κωμοπόλεις, Γαλαξίδι, Κρανίδι και τα ναυτικά νησιά, Χίος, ¶νδρος, Σύρος Ιόνια κ.α.32. 
> 
> Μερικοί όμως Βατικιώτες απέκτησαν μεγαλύτερα κυρίως  επιβατηγά πλοία, όπως ο Γιάννης Τσέγκας  (ο πατέρας του Χαράλαμπος είχε το 1887, αλιευτικό τρεχαντήρι, νηολογίου Χαλκίδας, με το όνομα επίσης "Χαράλαμπος"), ο Νίκος Κάταγας, ο *Σπύρος Μπιλίνης*, σύζυγος της αδελφής του Βελανιδιώτη Μαυρακάκου (παρατσούκλι) η Αθανασάκου, το πλοίο *Λακωνία*, αργότερα το *Ελληνίς* και το *Λέων*, ενώ ο *Βασίλης Μανούσος και ο Μηνάς Σταθάκης* το *Ιόνιο* και το *Μήλος*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αγια Κυριακη Φιλιατρων*

Το λιμανακι της Αγιας Κυριακης, επινειου των Φιλιατρων, χρησιμοποιηθηκε αρκετα προ του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου.

Εδω ανακοινωση της εταιρειας Γουδη απο την 1η Νοεμβριου 1883 που δειχνει δρομολογια του *Σπετσαι* με περιπλου της Πελοποννησου. 

18831101 Aghia Kyriaki.jpg

_____________________

*ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ*

(110 τοννοι) 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...sai#post209968

_____________________

Και το *Παρος* τον Ιουνιο 1934

1934 Paros.jpg

_____________________

*ΠΑΡΟΣ  * πρωην *ΠΕΛΩΨ* και *ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ* (1883− 1939)  
(973 τοννοι, μηκος 70,5 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)

Μια απο τις μεγαλες μορφες της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας, το πλοιο αυτο ναυπηγηθηκε σαν *Πελωψ* για την Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια (!) το 1883 στο Λιβερπουλ της Αγγλιας. Περασε στα χερια της Νεας Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας, της Κυκλαδικης Ατμοπλοιας και της Ιονικης Ατμοπλοιας του Γιαννουλατου. Το 1927 αλλαξε ονομα και εγινε *Μπουμπουλινα*. Τελος το 1933 εγινε Παρος. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1939. Για την απιθανη ιστορια της και για την συμβολη του πλοιου σε εθνικα δεματα, οπως την διασωση των προσφυγων της Αγχιαλου το 1908, κοιταξτε παρα κατω.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53888


Paros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αγκιστρι Αιγινης*

Το Αγκιστρι αρχισε να εξυπηρετειται απο επιβατηγα που πηγαιναν απο τον Πειραια μεσω Αιγινης (και οχι απο καικια απο την Αιγινα) γυρω στο 1925. Εδω δρομολογια απο τις 17 Απριλιου 1930 με το *Χρυσω* ...

19300417 Agkistri.jpg

___________________

ΧΡΥΣΩ  (1891- 1932)

			 			Tο *Χρυσω* της Νιτσας Μπιτουνη εκανε ταξιδακια στον Αργοσαρωνικο απο το 1922 μεχρι το 1933.   Ηταν η μικρη θαλαμηγος *Queen Mab* που ειχε ναυπηγηθει στα γνωστα μας ναυπηγεια Day Summers & Co του Southampton (τα ιδια που ναυπηγησαν το *Φωκις* και αλλα μικρα πλοια που ανεβασα προσφατα).  Tο πλοιο ηταν μονο 117 τοννων, με μηκος 33.8 μετρων και πλατος 4.8 μετρων.

___________________
...  και απο τις 17 Ιουλιου 1930 με το *Κωνσταντινος Τογιας*

___________________

*ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* αργοτερα *ΣΙΦΝΟΣ* (1891−1941)
(316 τοννοι, μηκος 46,9 μετρων, 12 κομβοι)

Το γνωστο *Κωνσταντινος Τογιας* που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1891 ως η θαλαμηγος *Mira* στην Αγγλια. Πουληθηκε στην ακτοπλοια Κωνσταντινου Τογια το 1915. Το 1922 περιηλθε στην ακτοπλοια Ευαγγελου Τογια με το ονομα *Κωνσταντινος Τογιας*. Περασε στην Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος το 1933 με το ονομα *Σιφνος*. Το πλοιο αυτο ηταν το κατ' εξοχην πλοιο των Κυκλαδων. Βυθισθηκε στην Σουδα στις 26 Απριλιου 1941
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71543

Sif.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αλμυρος Μαγνησιας*

Μαλλον παραξενο οτι υπηρχαν δρομολογια για τον Αλμυρο... Τα βλεπουμε εδω και το 1908 (14 Ιουλιου) κα το 1916 (29 Σεπτεμβριου)

19080714 Almyro .jpg19160929 Almyros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αμαρυνθος*

Θαλασσιο ταξιδι για την Αμαρυνθο (τοτε Βαθεια) απο την Ραφηνα το 1908!!!  Εδω το περιφημο (πρωτο) *Αετος* παει απο Ραφηνα στα Στυρα και μετα στο Γραμματικο (!), Αλιβερι, Αμαρυνθο και τελικα στον  Ωρωπο...  Χρονολογια?  4 Ιουλιου 1908!

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...C1%E5%F4%EF%F2

19080704 Vatheia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αντικυρα*

Ταξιδια στην δυτικη Βοιωτια ηταν αρκετα δυσκολα προ 100 ετων μια και κανεις επρεπε να παρει την παλια οδο Αθηνων, Θηβων, Λειβαδιας και μετα καποιους καροδρομους για  το Διστομο.  Επομενως τα Αντικυρα ηταν ενα απο τα λιμανια που πιανανε τα καραβια της Κορινθιακης γραμμης προ 100 ετων. Εδω το *Αγιος Ιωαννης −Ελπις* του Πορτολου και Μανιανη κανει αυτη την γραμμη στις 10 Αυγουστου 1897!

18970810 Antikyra Pilaros.jpg

Και η ατμοπλοια Παληου στις 29 Σεπτεμβριου 1916

19160929 Antik.jpg


________________________

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ − ΕΛΠΙΣ*  (1872−1934)

Μικρο πλοιο 303 τοννων και μολις 9 κομβων, ναυπηγημενο με το ονομα *Helen* στην Σκωτια το 1872. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1894 αγορασμενο απο τον Πορτολο και τον Μανιανή. Για την πληρη ιστορια του κοιταξτε εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%ED%ED%E7%F2


Agios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αγιος Γεωργιος Ηρακλειας*

Το να πηγαινετε στην Ηρακλεια το 2010 ειναι ευκολο λογω τουρισμου. Ομως το 1927 τα πραγματα ηταν πολυ διαφορετικα....  Πολυ λιγα πλοια πηγαιναν στην Ηρακλεια μια και οι μικρες Κυκλαδες ηταν πραγματι αγνωστες...

Εδω το *Ιωαννινα* του Γιαννουλατου κανει δρομολογιο για τον ... 
Αγιο Γεωργιο Ηρακλειας στις 10 Αυγουστου 1927

19270810 Ag Georgios Hrakleia.jpg

_________________

*ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑ* (1884−1934)

(341 τοννοι, 57.1 μετρα μηκος, 11 κομβοι)

Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε σαν η θαλαμηγος _Cornelia_ το 1880 στην Αγγλια. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα σαν το *Μακεδονια* το 1913. Αγορασθηκε απο τον _Γιαννουλατο_ και την _Ιονικη Ατμοπλοια_ το 1920 και μετονομασθηκε σε *Ιωαννινα*

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69365

__________________________

Και ιδου και το *Μηλος* (πρωην *Μοσχανθη*) που κανει το πληρες δρομολογιο αγονης γραμμης τον Ιουνιο 1934. Κοιταξτε ενα απιθανο δρομολογιο...  Πειραιευς, Συρος, Παρος, Ναξος, Απολλων, Μουτσουνα, Κουφονησια, Αγιος Γεωργιος Ηρακλειας, Σχοινουσα, Αιγιαλη, Αμοργος, Αναφη, Θηρα, Οια, Ιος, Σικινος, Φολεγανδρος, Τσιμπιδο, Ναξος, Ναουσα, Παρος, Συρος, Πειραιευς. 

Milos.jpg
__________________________

*ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ* αργοτερα *ΜΗΛΟΣ* (1895−1941)
(589 τοννοι, μηκος 61,9 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)    

Το πρωτο πλοιο που πηρε το ονομα Μοσχανθη ναυπηγηθηε ως θαλαμηγος *Catania* στην Σκωτια το 1895. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1922 ως *Μοσχανθη*, ενα πλοιο της ατμοπλοιας Τογια. Το εβαλαν να κανει ταξιδια στις Κυκλαδες. Το 1929 εγινε πλοιο της Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος και το 1933 ονομαστηκε *Μηλος*. Με το ονομα αυτο εγινε ενα πλοιο για ολες τις δουλειες, απο Αργοσαρωνικο μεχρι τις Κυκλαδες. Το πλοιο βομβαρδιστηκε στον Πειραια στις 6 Απριλιου 1941. Βυθιστηκε μετα την εκρηξη του *Clan Fraser* μεσα στο λιμενα του Πειραιως.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65996

Mosch.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Καρδαμυλα Χιου_

Η ατμοπλοια Παληου εξυπηρετει το λιμανι των Καρδαμυλων στις 25 Ιουνιου 1916

19160625 Kardamyla.jpg

Το *Χρυσαλλις* κανει παρομοιο δρομολογιο στις 16 Ιουνιου 1928

19280615 Kardamyla,jpg.jpg
_________________

*ΧΡΥΣΑΛΛΙΣ* πρωην *ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ* (1882−1938)
(502 τοννοι, μηκος 56 μετρων, 13.5 κομβοι)

Το *Χρυσαλλις* ηταν ενα απο τα ιστορικα πλοια της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας! Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια το 1882 με το ονομα *Ναυπλιον* και ανηκε απο την αρχη στην εταιρεια Γουδη, μια απο τις τρεις σπουδαιες Ελληνικες ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες του τελευταιου τεταρτου του 19ου αιωνος. Το 1887 ο Δημ. Γουδης και η εταιρεια του ειχαν τεσσερα πλοια, την...  παπια του Γουδη (*Σπετσαι*), το *Ελλας*, το *Κρητη* και το *Ναυπλιον*. Η λατρεια του κοσμου για το *Ναυπλιον* ηταν μεγαλη, τα ταξιδια του ... κλασσικα παρακτια...  Πηγαινε στον Βορειο Ευβοικο, στον "Αργολικο" (δηλαδη Σπετσες , Ναυπλιο, Λεωνιδιο και Αστρος), και στην αγονη γραμμη Λακωνιας και Μεσσηνιας. Περασε στην ακτοπλοια Παλιου το 1917. Το 1922 αγορασθηκε απο την ακτοπλοια Γιαννουλατου και ονομασθηκε *Χρυσαλλις*! Συνεχισε να πηγαινει στην Λακωνια, αλλα προσθεσε καινουριες γραμμες οπως το βοειοανατολικο Αιγαιον και την Κρητη!   Μαλιστα! Σε ηλικια 50 ετων, το μικρο (500 τοννων) *Χρυσαλλις* εκανε το δρομολογιο Πειραιως, Ηρακλειου, Ρεθυμνου και Χανιων! Απεφυγε την συνταξη το 1932 αλλα τελικα πηγε για διαλυση το 1938 σε ηλικια 56 ετων!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70045

_______________________

Και το *Θεοτοκος* κανει το ιδιο δρομολογιο στις 17 Ιουλιου 1930

19300717 Kardamyla.jpg

_______________________

*ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ* πρωην *ΕΛΛΗΣΠΟΝΤΟΣ* και  αργοτερα *ΚΕΑ* (1882−1937)
(354 τοννοι, μηκος 49,8 μετρων, 11,6 κομβοι)

Αλλο ενα μικρο γιωτ *(Cuhona*) που εγινε επιβατηγο, το *Θεοτοκος* ξεκινησε στην Αγγλια το 1882 και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1911 με το ονομα _Τριγλια_. Το 1923 εγινε το *Ελλησποντο*ς του Καβουνιδη με δρομολογια στην Ικαρια, Καρλοβασι, Βαθυ Σαμου, Πυθαγορειο, Λερο, Καλυμνο, Κω, Νισυρο, Συμη και Ροδο. Το 1930 εγινε το *Θεοτοκος* με αλλα δρομολογια αγονων γραμμων οπως προς Συρο, Χιο, Καρδαμυλα, Βολισσο, Ψαρρα, Πλωμαρι, Μυτιληνη, Μολυβο, Σιγρι, Μυρινα, Κοντια, Μουδρο, Σαμοθρακη και Αλεξανδρουπολη (προσεξτε, τρια λιμανια στην Λημνο!). Το 1933 ονομαστηκε *Κεα* και περασε στην Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος. Τελικα απεσυρθη το 1937 και πηγε για διαλυση...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=34313
_________________

Αξιζει τον κοπο να προσεξετε το απιθανο ταξιδι αυτου του *Θασος* που παρουσιαζω παρα κατω.... Απο Πειραια για Συρο, Καρκιναγρι, Αγιο Κηρυκο, Φουρνους (!), Μαραθοκαμπο, Πυθαγορειο, Βαθυ Σαμου, Καρλοβασι, Χιο, Καρδαμυλα, Βολισσο, Ψαρα, Γερα, Πλωμαρι, Μυτιληνη, Μηθυμνα, Πετρα, Σιγρι, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Μουδρο, Μυρινα, Σαμοθρακη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Πορτο Λαγο, Καβαλα, λιμανια της Χαλκιδικης (ποσα, ποια, ποιος ξερει :Wink:  και Θεσσαλονικη!  (6/6/1934)

19340606 Thasos.jpg

_________________________


*ΘΑΣΟΣ*  πρωην *ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΠΑΡΟΣ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* (1882−1937)
(471 τοννοι, μηκος 53,5 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)

Το πλοιο εγινε γνωστο στον Ελληνικο χωρο με πεντε διαφορετικα ονοματα! Το *Θασος* ηταν το παλιο λορδικο πλοιο (γιωτ) *Cumbria* ναυπηγημενο στην Σκωτια το 1882. Μετα απο τεσσερεις διαφορετικους πλοιοκτητες, αγορασθηκε απο την Ατμοπλοια Συρου και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1914 με το ονομα *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος*. Φυσικα επι Βενιζελικης κυβερνησεως (1918−20) αλλαξε ονομα σε *Λερος* και ανηκε στην Ανατολικη εταιρεια του Καππαρη. Το 1923 περασε στην Εθνικη του Εμπειρικου και ωνομασθηκε *Παρος*. Νεα αλλαγη το 1927. Περασε στην εταιρεια Ευαγ. Τογια και εγινε το _Γεωργιος Τογιας_ ενα πολυ αγαπητο πλοιο. Και τελικα εγινε το *Θασος* το 1933. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66546

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κοντιας Λημνου*

Μικρο λιμανακι της Λημνου (στον Ορμο Αγιου Παυλου)  που ειχε συνδεση με τον Πειραια στα 1920 και 1930. Εδω δρομολογιο της 17ης Ιουλιου 1930.

19300717 Kondias.jpg

*ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ* πρωην *ΕΛΛΗΣΠΟΝΤΟΣ* και  αργοτερα *ΚΕΑ* (1882−1937)
(354 τοννοι, μηκος 49,8 μετρων, 11,6 κομβοι)

Αλλο ενα μικρο γιωτ *Cuhona* που εγινε επιβατηγο, το *Θεοτοκος* ξεκινησε στην Αγγλια το 1882 και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1911 με το ονομα *Τριγλια.* Το 1923 εγινε το  *Ελλησποντος* του Καβουνιδη με δρομολογια στην Ικαρια, Καρλοβασι, Βαθυ Σαμου, Πυθαγορειο, Λερο, Καλυμνο, Κω, Νισυρο, Συμη και Ροδο. Το 1930 εγινε το *Θεοτοκος* με αλλα δρομολογια αγονων γραμμων οπως προς Συρο, Χιο, Καρδαμυλα, Βολισσο, Ψαρρα, Πλωμαρι, Μυτιληνη, Μολυβο, Σιγρι, Μυρινα, Κοντια, Μουδρο, Σαμοθρακη και Αλεξανδρουπολη (προσεξτε, τρια λιμανια στην Λημνο!). Το 1933 ονομαστηκε *Κεα* και περασε στην Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος. Τελικα απεσυρθη το 1937 και πηγε για διαλυση...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=34313

Theotokos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Λιμανακια της Χαλκιδικης*

Μικρα λιμανακια της Χαλκιδικης ειχαν συνδεση με την Θεσσαλονικη μετα τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο με κανονικα επιβατηγα. Εδω μι διαφημιση του *Αλεξανδρου* της εταιρειας Παντελη απο τις 4 Μαιου 1925. Το πλοιο πηγαινε στην Καψοχωρα (σημερα και Χανιωτη, στον Τορωναιο κολπο), Αθυτο (η Αφυτο, ανατολικη Κασσανδρα, στον Τορωναιο κολπο), Γερακινη (επινειο του Πολυγυρου στο βαθος του Τορωναιου κολπου), Νικητη (Νικητας στη δυτικη Σιθωνια), Νεο Μαρμαρα (δυτικη Σιθωνια), Συκια, Αγιο Δημητριο, Αγιο Νικολαο (στο βαθος του Σιγγιτικου), Δαφνη (επινειο των Καρυων Αγιου Ορους), Ιερισσο (στον κολπο της Ακανθου) και Στρατωνι (στον ιδιο κολπο, μεγαλο κεντρο μεταλλειων την εποχη εκεινη).!

19250504 Alexandros.jpg
__________________________
*ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ* (1877−1934)

Ναυπηγηθηκε σαν το μικρο γιωτ *Isa* το 1877. Αγορασθηκε απο τον Π. Μακρη για την _Μικρασιατικη Ατμοπλοια_ το 1916 και ονομασθηκε *Αλεξανδρος.* Το 1923 περασε στην _εταιρεια αδελφων Παντελη_

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78344

____________________


Και απο τις 6 Ιουνιου 1934, βλεπουμε το μεγαλο δρομολογιο του *Θασος* με 30+ και πανω λιμανια!!!

19350606 Halkidiki.jpg

*ΘΑΣΟΣ*  πρωην *ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΠΑΡΟΣ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* (1882−1937)
(471 τοννοι, μηκος 53,5 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)

Το πλοιο εγινε γνωστο στον Ελληνικο χωρο με πεντε διαφορετικα ονοματα! Το *Θασος* ηταν το παλιο λορδικο πλοιο (γιωτ) *Cumbria* ναυπηγημενο στην Σκωτια το 1882. Μετα απο τεσσερεις διαφορετικους πλοιοκτητες, αγορασθηκε απο την Ατμοπλοια Συρου και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1914 με το ονομα *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος*. Φυσικα επι Βενιζελικης κυβερνησεως (1918−20) αλλαξε ονομα σε *Λερος* και ανηκε στην Ανατολικη εταιρεια του Καππαρη. Το 1923 περασε στην Εθνικη του Εμπειρικου και ωνομασθηκε *Παρος*. Νεα αλλαγη το 1927. Περασε στην εταιρεια Ευαγ. Τογια και εγινε το _Γεωργιος Τογιας_ ενα πολυ αγαπητο πλοιο. Και τελικα εγινε το *Θασος* το 1933. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66546

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μαραθοκαμπος*

Το λιμανι αυτο της Σαμου ειχε επικοινωνια με τον Πειραια στην δεκαετια του 1920... Αξιζει τον κοπο να προσεξετε το ταξιδι αυτου του *Θασος* που παρουσιαζω παρα κατω.... Απο Πειραια για Συρο, Καρκιναγρι, Αγιο Κηρυκο, Φουρνους (!), Μαραθοκαμπο, Πυθαγορειο, Βαθυ Σαμου, Καρλοβασι, Χιο, Καρδαμυλα, Βολισσο, Ψαρα, Γερα, Πλωμαρι, Μυτιληνη, Μηθυμνα, Πετρα, Σιγρι, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Μουδρο, Μυρινα, Σαμοθρακη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Πορτο Λαγο, Καβαλα, Χαλκιδικη και Θεσσαλονικη!

19340606 Marat.jpg
_________________


*ΘΑΣΟΣ*  πρωην *ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΠΑΡΟΣ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* (1882−1937)
(471 τοννοι, μηκος 53,5 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)

Το πλοιο εγινε γνωστο στον Ελληνικο χωρο με πεντε διαφορετικα ονοματα! Το *Θασος* ηταν το παλιο λορδικο πλοιο (γιωτ) *Cumbria* ναυπηγημενο στην Σκωτια το 1882. Μετα απο τεσσερεις διαφορετικους πλοιοκτητες, αγορασθηκε απο την Ατμοπλοια Συρου και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1914 με το ονομα *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος*. Φυσικα επι Βενιζελικης κυβερνησεως (1918−20) αλλαξε ονομα σε *Λερος* και ανηκε στην Ανατολικη εταιρεια του Καππαρη. Το 1923 περασε στην Εθνικη του Εμπειρικου και ωνομασθηκε *Παρος*. Νεα αλλαγη το 1927. Περασε στην εταιρεια Ευαγ. Τογια και εγινε το _Γεωργιος Τογιας_ ενα πολυ αγαπητο πλοιο. Και τελικα εγινε το *Θασος* το 1933. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66546

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μεσολογγι*

Μαλλον δυσκολο να φαντασθουμε οτι πλοιο επιανε στο Μεσολογγι μια και δεν υπηρχε λιμανι... Ενα δρομολογιο της _εταιρειας Γουδη_ ομως αναφερει οτι ενα πλοιο τους επιανε στο Μεσολογγι (ανακοινωση της 15ης Οκτωβριου 1909). Και πιο πριν, ο _Αγιος Ιωαννης_ εκανε αναλογο δρομολογιο (10 Αυγουστου 1897)

19091015 Mesologgi.jpg

18970810 Mesolongi.jpg

________________________

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ − ΕΛΠΙΣ* (1872−1934)

Μικρο πλοιο 303 τοννων και μολις 9 κομβων, ναυπηγημενο με το ονομα *Helen* στην Σκωτια το 1872. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1894 αγορασμενο απο τον Πορτολο και τον Μανιανή. Για την πληρη ιστορια του κοιταξτε εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1%ED%ED%E7%F2

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Σιγρι Λεσβου*

Δρομολογια στο Σιγρι ηταν αρκετα γνωστα στις δεκαετιες του 1920 και 1930. Εδω το *Ναυκρατουσα* στις 30 Οκτωβριου 1930

19301030 Sigri.jpg


*ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΣΑ* πρωην *ΧΑΛΚΙΣ* και αργοτερα *ΨΑΡΡΑ*  (1878−1939)
(683 τοννοι, μηκος 66,3 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)

Ιστορικο πλοιο της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας που με το ονομα *Ναυκρατουσσα*  θυμιζε στους παππουδες μας ημερες πατριωτικης εξαρσεως! Αδελφο πλοιο του *Ζεφυρου/Σπετσων* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64629  το  πλοιο αυτο ηταν πασιγνωστο στην Μεγαλη Βρεττανια σαν *Azalea* και ειχε δρομολογηθει στην γραμμη Γλασκωβης Δουβλινου (και αλλων Ιρλανδικων λιμενων). Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1919 και αγορασθηκε απο την Πανευβοικη Ατμοπλοια με το ονομα *Χαλκις*. Το εβαλαν στην γραμμη Χαλκιδος, Βολου, Σποραδων. Το 1923 αγορασθηκε απο τον Γιαννουλατο, ονομαστηκε *Ναυκρατουσσα* και μπηκε σε ολες τις μεγαλες γραμμες... Σαν παραδειγμα, τον Ιουνιο 1927 μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα ταξιδευε στην Κερκυρα, την Κρητη και στην Χιο και Μυτιληνη. Επισης δεν μπορω να μην αναφερω ενα απιθανο δρομολογιο του τον Οκτωβριο 1930 για Συρο, Χιο, Καρδαμυλα, Βολισσο, Ψαρρα, Πλωμαρι, Μηθυμνα, Σιγρι, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Μουδρο, Κοντια (Λημνου), Σαμοθρακη, Αλεξανδρουπολη και Καβαλα. Δεν ειναι παραξενο λοιπον οτι το πλοιο περασε στην Ατμοπλοια της Ελλαδος το 1933 και ονομαστηκε *Ψαρρα*. Απεσυρθη το 1939 σε ηλικια 61 ετων...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62067

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Τρικερι_

Πραγματι παραξενα δρομολογια που βρισκουμε στην δεκαετια του 1920. Εδω το *Παναγια* παει απο τον Πειραια στην Καρυστο, Κυμη, Σκυρο, Σκιαθο, Σκοπελο, Γλωσσα, Αλοννησο και Τρικερι (!). Παραδοξως ο Βολος δεν αναφερεται...

19220519 Trikeri.jpg

________________

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ* αργοτερα *ΑΘΗΝΑ Σ.* (1898−1941)
(294 τοννοι, μηκος 44,6 μετρων, 10,5 κομβοι)

Το *Παναγι*α ηταν αλλο ενα απο τα γιωτ που ναυπηγηθηκαν στο Southampton απο την Day & Summers  και ηλθαν στην Ελλαδα μετα τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο. Ναυπηγημενο το 1898 με το ονομα *Joyeuse*, το πλοιο ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1920 αγορασμενο απο την Κυμαικη Ατμοπλοια και με το ονομα *Παναγια*. Τυπικα δρομολογια της περιοδου εκεινης περιελαμβαναν τον περιπλου της Ευβοιας με την γραμμη Πειραιως, Αλιβεριου, Χαλκιδος, Βολου, Σκιαθου, Γλωσσας, Σκοπελου, Αλονησου, Κυμης, Καρυστου, Λαυριου (!), Πειραιως. Το 1931 αγορασθηκε απο τον Ε. Στοφορο, ιδιοκτητη της Ατμοπλοιας Παρνασσιδος και ονομαστηκε *Αθηνα Σ.* Βομβαρδιστηκε και βυθιστηκε στον Ψαθοπυργο στις 23 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59859

Athena S.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Σαγιαδα_

Η Σαγιαδα, το επινειο των Φιλιατων, στο βαθος φυσικου ορμου, ηταν πιο γνωστο για προσεγγισεις επιβατηγων στις αρχες του αιωνος απο την Ηγουμενιτσα, που ηταν ενα μικρο χωριουδακι.

Εδω δρομολογια της _Ατμοπλοιας Τζων Μακ Δουαλλ_  προς την Σαιαδαν (sic) στις 20 Ιουλιου 1912 και της *Ιθακης* 22 χρονια αργοτερα, το 1934

19120720 Sagiada.jpg

19340609 Sagiada.jpg

*ΙΘΑΚΗ* (1894−1941) 
(675 τοννοι, μηκος 61 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)

Αυτο το πλοιο ηταν η παλια θαλαμηγος του Χεδιβη της Αιγυπτου. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια το 1894 με το ονομα *Safa El-Bahr* και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1920 αγορασμενο απο την _Ατμοπλοια Ιθακης_ του Δρακουλη. Βυθιστηκε κοντα στην Σουδα στις 20 Απριλιου 1941
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69499

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ψαρα*

Τα Ψαρα δεν ειχαν συχνη επικοινωνια με τον Πειραια στην προπολεμικη περιοδο, ουτε ακομη και στα πρωτα μεταπολεμικα χρονια.

Εδω δρομολογιο του *Κρητη* του Παληου στις 23 Αυγουστου 1920

19200823 Palios.jpg

________________


*ΚΡΗΤΗ*  αργοτερα *ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* (1881−1934)
(492 τοννοι, μηκος 56.5 μετρων, 12,6 κομβοι)

Το *Κρητη* εχει μια ξεχωριστη θεση στην ιστορια των Ελληνικων επιβατικων πλοιων... Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε ως *Κρητη* στην Σκωτια για την Ατμοπλοια Γουδη το 1881!!! Μ αυτο το ονομα εγινε η ναυαρχιδα του Γουδη και εκανε διαφορα ταξιδια, πολλα απο αυτα πατριωτικα. Επι παραδειγματι, στις 2 Δεκεμβριου 1898 πηγε στην Κρητη συνοδευοντας τον πριγκιπα Γεωργιο κατα την καθοδο του στην Κρητη. Μετα απο 41 ετη, πουληθηκε στην εταιρεια Γιαννουλατου το 1922 και γυρισε το Αιγαιο και το Ιονιο για αλλα δεκα χρονια μεχρι που το επιασε... η συνταξη το 1934!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537

__________________________

Επισης το *Αγγελικη* εκανε αναλογο δρομολογιο στις 18 Σεπτμεβριου 1926

19260918 Psara.jpg

*ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ*  πρωην *ΑΝΤΖΟΥΛΕΤΤΑ* (1863−1934)
(598 τοννοι, μηκος 66 μετρων,  12.5 κομβοι)

Αγγλικο πλοιο ναυπηγημενο το 1863 με το ονομα *Osborne*. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1908 σαν _Αντζουλεττα_ και μετονομασθη σε *Αγγελικη* το 1909. Ανηκε στους Δεστουνη−Γιαννουλατο

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66622

Agg.jpg
___________________

Τελος το *Θασος* στις 6 Ιουνιου 1934

19350606 Psara.jpg

_ΘΑΣΟΣ_  πρωην *ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΠΑΡΟΣ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* (1882−1937)
(471 τοννοι, μηκος 53,5 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)

Το πλοιο εγινε γνωστο στον Ελληνικο χωρο με πεντε διαφορετικα ονοματα! Το *Θασος* ηταν το παλιο λορδικο πλοιο (γιωτ) *Cumbria* ναυπηγημενο στην Σκωτια το 1882. Μετα απο τεσσερεις διαφορετικους πλοιοκτητες, αγορασθηκε απο την Ατμοπλοια Συρου και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1914.
 Eγινε το *Θασος* το 1933. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66546

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πανορμος Ρεθυμνου*

Μικρο λιμανι της Κρητης ο Πανορμος εξυπηρετειτο απο την αγονη γραμμη Κρητης. Εδω το θρυλικο *Αργολις* στις 28 Απριλιου 1920

19200428 Panormos.jpg

________________________

*ΑΡΓΟΛΙΣ* μετα *ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ.* (1878−1941)
(488 τοννοι, μηκος 55,1 μετρων, 11,5 κομβοι)

Μικρο πλοιο που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1878 στην Σκωτια με το ονομα *Vine* και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1882 με το ονομα *Αργολις* και για την Πανελληνιο Ατμοπλοια. Το *Αργολις* περασε στην Ατμοπλοια Μυλωναδη (γραμμη Κρητης) και μετα στον Παληο που το χρησιμοποιησε στην γραμμη Ευβοικου−Παγασητικου−Θεσσαλονικης. Μετα το 1920 εξυπηρετουσε τις αγονες γραμμες της Κρητης (μεχρι την Σητεια και την Ιεραπετρα) και της Δωδεκανησου. Το 1924 μπηκε στην γραμμη προς Μονεμβασια και Καλαματα. Το 1925 αγορασθηκε απο την Ατμοπλοια Λυκουρη και πηρε το ονομα *Μαρια Λ*. Γυρω στο 1940 χρησιμοποιηθηκε για μεταφορα μεταναστων στην Παλαιστινη με το ονομα *Μηλος*. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756

Argolis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Παχεια Αμμος*

Αλλο λιμανι της αγονου γραμμης Κρητης. Εδω το *Λεων* κανει δρομολογιο τον Ιουνιο του 1934 και το *Καδιω* στις 12 Αυγουστου 1952

19340608 P ammos.jpg

19520812a Pax Ammos.jpg

________________________

*ΛΕΩΝ* (1896−1941)
(779 τοννοι, μηκος 67,1 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)

Το *Λεων*, ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα επιβατηγα της προπολεμικης εποχης, ναυπηγηθηκε στην Τεργεστη (τοτε της Αυστριας) το 1896 με το ονομα *Pannonia*. Το γνωρισαμε σαν αδελφο του Hungaria http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...31&postcount=4 που αργοτερα εγινε το Πετρος του Ποταμιανου! Μετα απο δυο ακομη εποχες στην ακτοπλοια της Δαλματιας και Αδριατικης με τα ονοματα Sarajevo και Eneo, αγορασθηκε απο την Λακωνικη Ακτοπλοια και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1930 με το ονομα Λεων! Βυθιστηκε στην Αλονησο στις 18 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56952

Leon.jpg
______________

*ΚΑΔΙΩ

*Αγγλικο πολεμικο πλοιο του 1942 που αγοραστηκε απο την εταιρεια Σιγαλα το 1946 και εκανε μεγαλες και μικρες διαδρομες στα επομενα δεκα χρονια
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ighlight=cadio

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ωρωπος_

Θαλασσιο ταξιδι για τον Ωρωπο απο την Ραφηνα το 1908!!!  Εδω το περιφημο (πρωτο) *Αετος* παει απο Ραφηνα στα Στυρα και μετα στο Γραμματικο (!), Αλιβερι, Αμαρυνθο και  Ωρωπο...  Χρονολογια?  4 Ιουλιου 1908!

19080704 Oropos.jpg


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...C1%E5%F4%EF%F2

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Νυδρι*

Το Νυδρι χρησιμοποιηθηκε πριν απο το πολεμο....  Εδω το *Λευκας* (πρωην *Αρης*) τον Ιουνιο 1934

19340608 Nydri.jpg


*ΛΕΥΚΑΣ* πρωην *ΑΡΗΣ* και *ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ* (1904−1941)
(336 τοννοι, μηκος 52,4 μετρων, 13,1 κομβοι)

Ιστορικο επιβατηγο πλοιο που με το ονομα *Αρης* αφησε εποχη στον Ελληνικο χωρο. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Ιταλια το 1904 για την Ακτοπλοια Παπαλεοναρδου με το ονομα *Αρης* και χρησιμοποιηθηκε στον Αργοσαρωνικο, στον Ευβοικο/Παγασητικο και στον Κορινθιακο/Ιονιο/Αμβρακικο. Κατα την διαρκεια του πρωτου παγκοσμιου πολεμου εγινε ναρκαλιευτικο. Μετα τον πολεμο αγοραστηκε απο την Εθνικη του Εμπιρικου και ονομαστηκε *Μυκονος*. Το 1923 πηρε το παλιο του ονομα *Αρης* και μπηκε στην γραμμη Πειραιως, Κεας, Καρυστου, Ανδρου. Τελικα πηρε το ονομα *Λευκας* το 1933. Σαν πλοιο της Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος εκανε το κλασσικο του δρομολογιο στον Κορινθιακο/Ιονιο/Αμβρακικο. Βομβαρδιστηκε και βυθιστηκε στον Ψαθοπυργο στις 24 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64925

Aris.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μεσσηνη (Νησι)*

Ακομη και η Μεσσηνη ειχε τακτικη συγκοινωνια με τον Πειρια προ 100 ετων...  Εδω δρομολογια του Ιουλιου 1908. Ακομη πφοσπαθω να καταλαβω που επιανε το καραβι...  Και γιατι χρειαζοταν να σταματησει και στην Καλαματα και στην Μεσσηνη. Δεν υπηρχε γεφυρα πανω στην Παμισο για να μετακινηθει ο κοσμος με καρρα η αλλα μεσα;

19080714 Almyro Selinitsa Limenio Nisi.jpg19080724 Misi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Συβοτα (Μουρτος) Θεσπρωτιας*

Χωριο μεταξυ Παργας και Ηγουμενιτσης, σημερα με 908 κατοικους. Προ 100ετιας, δυσκολο μερος να παει κανεις.  Επομενως εξυπηρετειτο με πλοια..

Εδω το _Λευκας_ της Ιονικης του Γιαννουλατου κανει μια τετοια γραμμη στις 4 Οκτωβριου 1913 και 7 Ιανουαριου 1914  ... Για φαντασθειτε.. Απο τον Πειραια στον Μουρτο με το ιδιο πλοιο!

19131004 Leukas  Mourtos.jpg19140127 Leukas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κυπαρισσια*

Το λιμανακι της  της Παραλιας Κυπαρισσιας, χρησιμοποιηθηκε αρκετα προ του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου.

Εδω ανακοινωση της εταιρειας Γουδη απο τις 24 Ιουλιου 1908 που δειχνει δρομολογια με περιπλου της Πελοποννησου. 

19080724 Kyparissia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Φουρνοι*

Πολυ λιγα επιβατηγα απο τον Πειραια σταματουσαν στους Φουρνους πριν απο το 1970. Εδω το *Θασος* πραγματικο γαλαταδικο, πηγαινε παντου τον Ιυονιο 1934.Απο Πειραια για Συρο, Καρκιναγρι, Αγιο Κηρυκο, Φουρνους (!), Μαραθοκαμπο, Πυθαγορειο, Βαθυ Σαμου, Καρλοβασι, Χιο, Καρδαμυλα, Βολισσο, Ψαρα, Γερα, Πλωμαρι, Μυτιληνη, Μηθυμνα, Πετρα, Σιγρι, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Μουδρο, Μυρινα, Σαμοθρακη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Πορτο Λαγο, Καβαλα, λιμανια της Χαλκιδικης (ποσα, ποια, ποιος ξερει :Wink:  και Θεσσαλονικη!

19340606 Fournoi.jpg


*ΘΑΣΟΣ*  πρωην Β*ΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΠΑΡΟΣ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* (1882−1937)
(471 τοννοι, μηκος 53,5 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)

Το πλοιο εγινε γνωστο στον Ελληνικο χωρο με πεντε διαφορετικα ονοματα! Το *Θασος* ηταν το παλιο γιωτ *Cumbria* ναυπηγημενο στην Σκωτια το 1882. Μετα απο τεσσερεις διαφορετικους πλοιοκτητες, αγορασθηκε απο την Ατμοπλοια Συρου και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1914. Tελικα εγινε το *Θασος* το 1933. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66546

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Γεωργιουπολις*

Μικρο λιμανι της Κρητης η Γεωργιουπολις εξυπηρετειτο απο την αγονη γραμμη Κρητης. Εδω το θρυλικο *Κερκυρ*α στις 20 Ιουλιου 1929

19290720 georgioupolis.jpg
Georgioupolis.jpg


*ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* πρωην *ΚΡΗΤΗ* (1881−1934)
(492 τοννοι, μηκος 56.5 μετρων, 12,6 κομβοι)

Το *Κερκυρα*  εχει μια ξεχωριστη θεση στην ιστορια των Ελληνικων επιβατικων πλοιων... Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε ως *Κρητη* στην Σκωτια για την Ατμοπλοια Γουδη το 1881!!! Μ αυτο το ονομα εγινε η ναυαρχιδα του Γουδη και εκανε διαφορα ταξιδια, πολλα απο αυτα πατριωτικα. Επι παραδειγματι, στις 2 Δεκεμβριου 1898 πηγε στην Κρητη συνοδευοντας τον πριγκιπα Γεωργιο κατα την καθοδο του στην Κρητη. Μετα απο 41 ετη, πουληθηκε στην εταιρεια Γιαννουλατου το 1922 και γυρισε το Αιγαιο και το Ιονιο για αλλα δεκα χρονια μεχρι που το επιασε... η συνταξη το 1934!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Λαυριον*

Το Λαυριο οχι οπως ειναι τωρα αλλα σαν λιμανι στο οποιο πηγαινες με επιβατηγο απο τον Πειραια!!!  Καταλαβαινουμε πως θα ηταν οι δρομοι στα Μεσογεια!!!


Εδω η *Βασιλικη* του Τογια το 1907 (31 Ιουλιου)

19070731 Vasilik.jpg

Το *Αιγινα* του Γκικα στις 26 Ιουνιου 1916

19160626 LAurion.jpg

Κια ενα σπανιο στοιχειο... Η _Ατμοπλοια Λαυριου_ με τα φορτηγα της πλοια...  14/11/1925

19251114 Laurion.jpg
Ergasteria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κρυονερι*

Φυσικα το _Καλυδων_ εκανε το δρομολογιο Πατρων−Κρυονεριου καθε μερα (αν δεν εκανε κακοκαιρια). Αλλα φαινεται οτι καποτε το Κρυονερι ειχε και πλοια ποι ερχοντουσαν απο τον Πειραια. 

Εδω το *Ειρηνη* στις 20 Φεβρουαριου 1920

19200220 Kryoneri.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_37.  Αταλαντη_

Η Αταλαντη ειχε τακτικη επικοινωνια με τον Πειραια και την Χαλκιδα προ του πολεμου


14/3/1912

19120314 Alcyon.jpg


Εδω η παραλια Αταλαντης το 1934

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php

Atalanth 1934.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_24a._ _Σαγιαδα

_


> _Σαγιαδα_
> 
> Η Σαγιαδα, το επινειο των Φιλιατων, στο βαθος φυσικου ορμου, ηταν πιο γνωστο για προσεγγισεις επιβατηγων στις αρχες του αιωνος απο την Ηγουμενιτσα, που ηταν ενα μικρο χωριουδακι.
> .........


Εδω η Σαγιαδα στον μεσοπολεμο  (www.ebay.it)
Sayada.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_38. Ελευθεραι/Νεα Περαμος_


Μαλλον παραξενο μερος για δρομολογια μια και ειναι κοντα στην Καβαλλα.

Εδω ανακοινωσις του *Δαφνη* στις 27 Ιουλιου 1925... Θεσσαλονικη, Ελευθεραι, Καβαλλα, Θασος

19250727 Daphne.jpg

----------

